# Scored a field goal Superbowl Sunday



## JohnAndrew (Jan 3, 2016)

Hit the bay, Superbowl Sunday and got nine sheepies and one big mullet:



Dinner was really tasty. :thumbsup:

Anyone else been out lately?


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice shooting. How are you liking that sea sniper suit?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice haul, especially if it was a shore dive!


----------



## JohnAndrew (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks
I'm finally getting used to a 5mm. At times, I feel like an empty pop bottle, trying to getting down to the fish. But, I haven't been cold, in the water, at all. Thank you Benthic! :thumbup:
Which is huge.
And yes, I'm currently going in, from the shore. 
Until I meet a few other spearo's with a boat. 

Cheers and good hunting everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice job! Always wanted to try for sheepshead but water a little cold for me! Lol!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Dang. Very nice.

I live in Panama City and would love to spear some sheepies. Are you getting them around bridge pilings?


----------



## JohnAndrew (Jan 3, 2016)

Rickpcfl said:


> Dang. Very nice.
> 
> I live in Panama City and would love to spear some sheepies. Are you getting them around bridge pilings?



Yes, and around the deeper docks. 

And man, they taste, really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

JohnAndrew said:


> Yes, and around the deeper docks.
> 
> And man, they taste, really good. :thumbsup:


Sheepshead are one of my favorite saltwater fish. Congrats on getting some tasty fish. That is a great stringer full


----------



## JohnAndrew (Jan 3, 2016)

Rickpcfl said:


> Sheepshead are one of my favorite saltwater fish. Congrats on getting some tasty fish. That is a great stringer full


Thank you.
Mine as well.
Although, I'm looking forward to trying hogfish, when I make it down to the Ft. Lauderdale/Miami area, in April. 
That is, if I can find hook up with someone, down there, to hunt them.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Jan 3, 2016)

Had a pretty good day today (Saturday) out in the bay:





Good eats tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice haul! The last time I had one that good was 2 years ago. Before everyone thought scuba spearing was a good idea for a shore dive. Man did they piss me off. I'd check the jetties at perdido pass on a weekend and not see anything. Go on a week day and have easy pickins. 

This was my last shore dive. Some of the video was a solo dive and some was with a buddy.


https://youtu.be/p_v47rLZsso


----------



## JohnAndrew (Jan 3, 2016)

kent91 said:


> Nice haul! The last time I had one that good was 2 years ago. Before everyone thought scuba spearing was a good idea for a shore dive. Man did they piss me off. I'd check the jetties at perdido pass on a weekend and not see anything. Go on a week day and have easy pickins.
> 
> This was my last shore dive. Some of the video was a solo dive and some was with a buddy.
> 
> ...


Cool vid. Thanks for sharing it. :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

kent91 said:


> Nice haul! The last time I had one that good was 2 years ago. Before everyone thought scuba spearing was a good idea for a shore dive. Man did they piss me off. I'd check the jetties at perdido pass on a weekend and not see anything. Go on a week day and have easy pickins.
> 
> This was my last shore dive. Some of the video was a solo dive and some was with a buddy.
> 
> ...



Isn't it illegal to spearfish within 400 yards of jetties?


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

Boboe said:


> Isn't it illegal to spearfish within 400 yards of jetties?


It sure is!.... In Florida. I was in Alabama water though


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Gotcha. Thanks for clarifying that for me.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Jan 3, 2016)

skram said:


> Nice shooting. How are you liking that sea sniper suit?


Love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

